# Rechtliche Handhabe gegen Spaßbieter bei Ebay?



## franky (18 März 2003)

Habe die Tage, und auch schon mal vor ein paar Monaten, versucht per Ebay mein höherwertiges Fahrzeug als Finanzierungsübernahme anzubieten. Beim ersten Mal waren es angeblich Kleinstkinder von Leuten die geboten hatten????. Dann wollte einer das ich das Fahrzeug per Nachnahme versende..... Ha, Ha, Ha, weil auch sein Sohn geboten hatte und dachten es wäre ein Plastikauto. Nun bin ich aber auf einen Kandidaten gestoßen welcher die Auktion bei mir gewonnen hat.... aber weit und breit keine Reaktion... sei es auf E-Mail's durch Ebay oder durch mich. Dieser jemand hat meiner Meinung nach absichtlich mehrmals geboten um die Auktion zu gewinnen. Habe nach Recherche aus rausbekommen das er bei anderen gleichwertigen Auktionen auch mitgeboten hat. Habe in meiner Auktion groß und fett drinstehen gehabt, gegen Spaßbieter per Anwalt vorzugehen. Von Ebay selber bekommt man nur eine Standardmail man solle sich gedulden.... Es könnte ja sein das...bla, bla, bla usw.
Hat jemand so etwas schon einmal durchegezogen?

Grüße
Ein sehr saurer Ebayer


----------



## Heiko (18 März 2003)

Durchgezogen nicht, aber ich denke dass Du auf Erfüllung klagen könntest. Wenn er mehrfach geboten hat, kann er sich vermutlich nicht auf "Hoppla..." herausreden.


----------

